# Are there any small green coloured cichlids?



## m246337 (Mar 18, 2016)

As the title says, I was wondering if there are any greenish cichlids of smaller size, like less than 6 inches. I haven't really seen any.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

There's an african dwarf cichlid with electric green stripes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't think of a true green African cichlid of any size. The ones I've seen marketed as green appear more yellowish to me. Maybe I could see a tinge of green if I tried. I'm thinking of Metriaclima sp. lime.

Fish Jerk, maybe I am forgetting a species, do you know the scientific name of the one with electric green stripes? Or maybe you were joking?

There are some haps that are blue-green (mostly blue), but not less than 6". Protomelas marginatus and Otopharynx Tetrastigma when fully colored.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

There is one. It doesn't have a trade name just a scientific name, and I can never remember those. There is a girl here in vegas who breeds them and used to work at the local fish store but I have not seen her in ages. I've seen pics and they are pretty neat looking. I was going to get some but then I ended up making a planted tank instead. It is very small and very aggressive like a dmasoni.

She has a website, or used to, but I forget the url.


----------



## m246337 (Mar 18, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> I can't think of a true green African cichlid of any size. The ones I've seen marketed as green appear more yellowish to me. Maybe I could see a tinge of green if I tried. I'm thinking of Metriaclima sp. lime.
> 
> Fish Jerk, maybe I am forgetting a species, do you know the scientific name of the one with electric green stripes? Or maybe you were joking?
> 
> There are some haps that are blue-green (mostly blue), but not less than 6". Protomelas marginatus and Otopharynx Tetrastigma when fully colored.


I did a search on the species you mentioned and it seems they do come in green.

Otopharynx Tetrastigma max around 6-7" apparently









Protomelas marginatus also called torquoise hap also max around 6-7" it seems



They are exactly what I want right now but I rarely see them in the forums or youtube videos. I guess the full green colour is not so common even among these species.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've owned both. It depends on the maturity of the fish and the lighting...I would not say "these are green fish" in any case.

The tetrastigma is more silvery and at times silver-blue and at times silver-green.

The marginatus is challenging to get colored up. As juveniles they have a black lateral line and it comes and goes when mature. They tend to be a little more blue above the line and a little more green below.

Two of my favorites, but not < 6 inches and not pure green.

For me both have been on the timid side and best in a species tank.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

The ones I mention are not pure green either, but have brilliant green stripes and black and green fins.

Searching for them but can't find anything.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

http://www.malawi.si/Mbune/Metriaclima/

Some of these look similar.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't know of any that would fit your description well. I have two poor suggestions:

1. Labidochromis joanjohnsonae (Melanochromis exasperatus) - It has some green-ish colors in the stripes for the females and actually has a ton of bling if that's something you are interested in. Again, not really green.

2. Victorian cichlids - Most vic's have red/yellow/black colors but many also have a decent green in them. It may be difficult to get them to color up with the other cichlids in your tank though.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I cannot think of a green FW fish period. The closes I can think of is a Jack Dempsey, or Green Tiger Barbs.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

There are a lot of olivey-green fish in West Africa. Chromidotilapia has several species that are a dull olive-green/green yellow. But I don't know of any East African species that are like that. And nothing that I would call a "green" green.


----------



## Leyshpunctatus (Feb 19, 2016)

My astatotilapia Aeneocolor can often look green on in parts when the light hits him in a different way but, as Dj mentioned, is primarily yellow.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Astatotilapia calliptera is kind of olive green. They are found in and around lake Malawi. I've had one in my all male tank for about 6-8 months and so far so good.


----------



## canadiancichlids (Mar 18, 2016)

the female sp44 lithobates are often pretty greenish/yellow and the males have alot of black green and red


----------



## jpbdh4 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ruby green hap. Not entirely green, more rainbow, but can be a good amount.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

http://www.arkive.org/cyan-hap/pseudotr ... hotos.html

Maybe this is what I saw before. Cyan Hap. 3.1 inches max size.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Per Cichlidae, Pseudotropheus cyaneus is an elongated member of the Pseudotropheus elongatus species group, ... light lavender blue overall color and yellow head.

Also found in parks where capture is banned. And extremely aggressive.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

The word cyan means green. And it looks green. Especially the one on the left that does not have the striping.

Anyway I don't really care if you like it as a match or not, I just care about figuring out what cichlid it was that I saw before. I think it had more black though.

As for being in a currently inaccessible area it doesn't mean anything. It may or may not be available somewhere if you look hard enough. The extreme aggression is right, it was like a demasoni except green from what I remember.

But maybe it was not as green as I remember. Some of the 'yellow' ones I posted that had some green may have been a better match.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was not expressing an opinion...just providing info I found when I looked up the species that you mentioned and I had not heard of.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... ds.223105/

viewtopic.php?t=172771


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

_Astatotilapia bloyeti_ https://www.google.ca/search?q=asta...hUKEwj04bCFh4nMAhWCtYMKHfT1DFAQsAQIIA#imgrc=_
A Victorian-type that is greenish. Not sure how available it is now, but was very common around here 7-10 years back. Know of the person who brought them back from Tanzania and got spread around from there.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

If I can figure out what it is, I can search and find the site it's sold at, but I have basically given up.


----------



## Tropheus_Man_77 (Apr 14, 2016)

Lethrinops, Pundamillia Nyererei, but the Ruby Green Haplochromis mostly


----------

